# Achmelvich (again)



## Mul (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok, I've looked through the old & useful "Sutherland" section & can't find my answer.

We're off on a Child Free week in July (dogs in tow) and decided against the £300+ (incl a discount) Irish crossing from Cairnryan, so it'll be back oop North & no hardship there. We're after outta the way but beachy places. We'll have to do some of the NC500 to get between spots but want a few of the more remoter places.  

Now ...

I've been to Achmelvich 3 or 4 times but 10+ yrs ago on the Motorbike & stopped at the "Hostel". We nearly camped in the Castle Folly but the tide and smell o' rotting seaweed put us off. That was long before we got a M/home. Just noticed on Google Earth the Big Car Park with wee Tourist info Wildlife hut looks to have gone ?

Chrz Mul


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 3, 2017)

> We're off on a Child Free week in July (dogs in tow) and decided against the £300+ (incl a discount) Irish crossing from Cairnryan



I just booked Belfast  - Cairnryan last night for dates in July (peak season) for £159 return (<6m M/h) what are you driving a coach?


----------



## caledonia (Jan 4, 2017)

Head off to the Uists. Ferry not to expensive and lots of endless empty beaches to park up next to. The mainland is gettin to busy in June. The NC500 is great for tourism but not so good for us solitude hunters.


----------



## Mul (Jan 4, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> I just booked Belfast  - Cairnryan last night for dates in July (peak season) for £159 return (<6m M/h) what are you driving a coach?




We got quoted £153 ONE WAY ! <6m < 3m !


----------



## Mul (Jan 4, 2017)

caledonia said:


> Head off to the Uists. Ferry not to expensive and lots of endless empty beaches to park up next to. The mainland is gettin to busy in June. The NC500 is great for tourism but not so good for us solitude hunters.



Great idea and great places to visit thanks, but having done 'em 3x (even as far down as wee Vatersay) it's time for remoter old haunts. Never been to Raasay off Skye, so that's another 1 nighter sorted and ups the Island bucket list too.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## CavityandLacey (Jan 4, 2017)

*Remote Scotland*

Hello, 

You could try - Mellon Udrigle -http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/poolewe/mellonudrigle/  There is a campsite at the end of the road, its just a field with a bin but if you drive past it you will find a car park with exactly the same facilities and free to park


----------



## Mul (Jan 4, 2017)

101279 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You could try - Mellon Udrigle -http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/poolewe/mellonudrigle/  There is a campsite at the end of the road, its just a field with a bin but if you drive past it you will find a car park with exactly the same facilities and free to park



That's more like it , just what we're looking for. The dogs'll love it too, thanks. Never been down that road.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 4, 2017)

101279 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You could try - Mellon Udrigle -http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/poolewe/mellonudrigle/  There is a campsite at the end of the road, its just a field with a bin but if you drive past it you will find a car park with exactly the same facilities and free to park



I have stayed in the car park. It is quite small so you will have to take pot luck.

It's a lovely spot.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 4, 2017)

101279 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You could try - Mellon Udrigle -http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/poolewe/mellonudrigle/  There is a campsite at the end of the road, its just a field with a bin but if you drive past it you will find a car park with exactly the same facilities and free to park



AND a no overnighting/camping  sign ....yes I know NOT enforceable BUT bit rude not to take advantage of the £10 a night site ....

Beautiful spot AND frankly the campsite is much nicer to pitch on than the carpark as the views are better, so I don't begrudge the small charge


----------



## christine (Jan 5, 2017)

Regarding Mellon Udrigle,the price goes down after the first night and there are bins, water and chem disposal.Much nicer than the car park.If anyone begrudges paying for such a wonderful location, they must be really mean.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sutherland/4095-mellon-udrigle.html


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 5, 2017)

runnach said:


> Thanks for info update, Christine. Tenner a night post was certainly vague with available facilities and, price reduction after first night.
> 
> Cheers.



Apologies for being 'vague'  I shall endeavour to make sure I post a full in depth trip advisor style write up in future....


----------



## alcam (Jan 5, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Apologies for being 'vague'  I shall endeavour to make sure I post a full in depth trip advisor style write up in future....



To be fair many would baulk at £10 purely to park , no facilities . Huge difference when facilities included .
Nothing to do with your post , but it is annoying in Aires book etc when description is vague , distance from town etc


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder if the cost is based on the time of year we have stayed many times on this site and only ever been charged £5 we were there last October and it was £5. Its a good site in fine weather poor when raining and not many level places 

here is a link with a phone number if required

Alf

Mellon Udrigle Wild Campsite Wester Ross Reviewed » UK Campsite Reviews Mellon Udrigle Wild Campsite Wester Ross




runnach said:


> Hello Mr NM, I based my initial post comparing parking PPN at Uisken croft, couple of quid a night, or honesty box at Shildaig crofter land. Until Christine post, I certainly was none the wiser, however, from you pics, looks like you were there recently, what is available and, what are the up to date costs, I have googled, I can't find any info, be good to be armed with any info, as I would put this vista on my stop over list.
> 
> My post was not intended to upset anyone.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## christine (Jan 5, 2017)

Report from this year's stay at Mellon Udrigle.

"Camping By the Most Perfect Beach" Mellon Udrigle Tip by nickandchris

I also think when we last stayed at Uisken (Mull) the price had risen to £4 per person per night.I may be wrong.


----------



## OldJim (Jan 5, 2017)

We were there last summer, absolutely brilliant location when weather good, but typical of the west coast, bleak and exposed in poor weather.

Facilities, fresh water, grey water dump and CDP, costs £7 per night, CDP £3 per stay, no idea if price varies by time of year.


----------

